# Rims and tires on my 69 gto



## Lawson (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm currently have p245 60r 14 good year Eagles there on a set of crager 14x6 rims 

I'm looking to get new rims going with American racing torq thrust 15x7 what I'm looking at tire size was going to be 255 60r 15 

Will this be too big to fit on the stock suspension should I maybe be looking at 50r instead ? 

I do have an appointment set up to take some measurements but want to know I guess if it will look silly as in too big . 

I'm looking for a slightly larger size to to give it a nicer stance . 

Thanks !


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi Lawson,

This topic has been discussed on here many times. You'll probably be able to find several threads with a quick search. Short answer: There's enough variance from car to car (even the same year and model --- differences at the factory, prior collision damage, etc) that no one can guarantee what will fit and what won't - especially when you're trying to push it to the limit. The only way to know for sure is to measure YOUR car with a tool made for such purposes, such as a Percy's WheelRite.

Bear


----------



## Lawson (Sep 26, 2015)

Perfect thanks . I have an appointment set up to check .. I noticed an old post by you on your 69 running p245-60 15 I think I will be going with that set up 
245-60 15 front and 255-60 15 rear as long as my measurements allow it 

Thanks !


----------

